# Frame Polish



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 3, 2020)

I started this page over in restoration but there seems to be little buzz over there so im redistributing it over where i know fellow restorers are about.








						Cleaning a Frame to nice polish | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Hello I have old Raleighs and they haven't well kept paint wise (ll probably look that way when im 69 too) and i'd like to change that to look like this Yes this bike has original paint  Yes this is a Japanese bicycle( no its not mine, I wish it where) heres the link to the owners page...




					thecabe.com
				



Thanks for any help!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2020)

Regular Compound is for use for very rough feeling or oxidized paint. I use this gently to get the surface started (_after cleaning it, of course_). Next step is a polishing compound to bring out a luster and a depth to the paint. Lastly, a good wax to finish it off and protect what you've just done. It you did it correctly, the paint should look and feel like slippery glass.
If you have any pin striping or decals, use caution on these. A regular compound will take the stripes off, as well as some decal coloring. Take your time and you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## dweenk (Apr 4, 2020)

Good advice - especially the "clean it first" part. Don't try to polish dirty stuff. Do all of the dirty work - dis-assembly, bearings, and touch up first. When the frame is bare you can get into all of the tight places and do it right.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 4, 2020)

Be gentle when cleaning. Even soap and water can fade a decal or silk screened chainguard name. Once it's gone you can't get it back. I washed the ink off of a bicycle license sticker so I removed the sticker, but I really wanted to keep it in tact to show the bikes history. Lesson learned.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 4, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Be gentle when cleaning. Even soap and water can fade a decal or silk screened chainguard name. Once it's gone you can't get it back. I washed the ink off of a bicycle license sticker so I removed the sticker, but I really wanted to keep it in tact to show the bikes history. Lesson learned.



The bike in question is my 1951 C.W.S roadster and most of the pinstriping is gone anywho


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 7, 2020)

I rarely go coarser than Meguiar's Mirror Glaze Cleaner - and of course finish with wax


----------

